# Good or bad? New brown rice product



## r0dxx (Nov 17, 2006)

Saw these at the store and they look as convenient as can be. Are these clean for a strict cut/clean bulk? 

http://www.successrice.com/success/product.cfm?prod=14001

Seem to be pretty on point. Only thing that is negligible is the sunflower oil, but I think that's fine?

 Ingredients

Long grain brown rice, water, sunflower oil, salt, soy lecithin (emulsifier). CONTAINS SOY


----------



## r0dxx (Nov 22, 2006)

?


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 24, 2006)

Looks like brown rice with a little sunflower oil added to me! 

In other words: It is fine - and is not going to do you any harm.


----------



## poloblue22 (Nov 25, 2006)

I love these things, I have been looking all over for them. Back at school I seriously finished the stock they had up, tomorrow I am hitting up BJ's to see if they have them.

Perfect for your carbs


----------



## flash89912 (Nov 27, 2006)

Sodium in most pre cooked food is what kills them. Same applies here unless they have low sodium ones which I didn't see on their site. Easier to just make a huge pot of rice on the rice cooker, using herbs and low sodium fat free chicken broth...and freeze it into individual servings for use over the week.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 27, 2006)

Unless you don't like the taste of salt don't worry about it. Too many people get too worked up about sodium when it really isn't that big a deal (unless you have a kidney, heart or blood pressure condition where you are watching your fluid balance).

Also - athletes, people who sweat a lot and those who drink a lot of fluid usually need a little more sodium than the average person as they tend to lose more sodium and need to replace it. 

Oh... And if you are worried about the 'bloat' - well - Unless you are having MASSIVE swings in your intake (eg: 1000mg one day, 4000mg the next) then your kidney is good at regulating itself to prevent major swings in body water - even if you have a high intake.


----------



## flash89912 (Nov 27, 2006)

Actually...it doesn't even have that much salt since its just plain brown rice. And yes the salt thing is just a personal preference, since I get plenty of salt already from other sources. I'm sure your kidneys can handle it, especially if you are young, but supplements also stress your kidneys out, and I would rather not have them fail me anytime soon.


----------



## r0dxx (Nov 27, 2006)

Did you even click the link? 

This product has *5mg* of *SODIUM* per SERVING (1 CUP).


----------



## footballmaniac (Nov 27, 2006)

sweet


----------

